# Attaching seats to a bench?



## saber2th (May 22, 2012)

Hello to all,
Dave here and I'm new to the site!! I just purchased an older 14' Meyers Laker and I want to attach some seats to the bench. I looking to use a small pedestal with swivel mount. I see lots of post on here where you put wood down on the bench first. Couple questions on that:
1) Do you just use reg. plywood and apply some polyurethane?
2) How do you attach the plywood to the bench? My bench seats go all the way to the floor except for a small space at the ends.
3) Once you have the wood down, do you just screw the pedestal to the wood?

thanks, and sorry for the simple questions,

Dave


----------



## Gramps50 (May 23, 2012)

I'd take a look at the Slider G5, I have been thinking of getting one for my rear seat. I think someone here on the forums has added a short pedestal to theirs.
https://www.sliderg5.com/index.html


----------



## sougnip (May 23, 2012)

Hey, on my boat I cut a piece of exterior plywood, I later covered it with truck bed linear for extra love. I the wood to the boat using some 1 1/4 in exterior screws. I was wondering the same thing about attaching the seat, this Is how I went about it. After laying the wood I went to Walmart bought a swivel eze thier these black pieces that make the seat swivel for $9. And I attached to seat to it then used 1/4 by 1 1/4 in winged bolts to attach the seat to the wood an boat. Hope this helps


----------



## gillhunter (May 23, 2012)

This is how I mounted my seats. You can mount directly to the bench if you don't want to add wood and carpet. The swivel is mounted to the seat. The mount makes the seats easily removeable.

https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Boat-Seat-Swivel/product/10213344/202432


https://www.basspro.com/Wise-Quick-Disconnect-Boat-Seat-Mount/product/100755/85661


----------



## MrSimon (May 23, 2012)

Some seats are wide, thick, and sturdy enough to have pedestal bases mounted directly to them. Other seats are thinner and smaller and don't do a very good job at supporting the pedestal seat - you get a lot of sway and bending when sitting in the chair .... hence the need for added support from wood or aluminum sheeting. 

Attaching something to a bench seat when you don't have access to the underside is a challenge. I've used winged toggle bolts with moderate success, but its a pain in the butt, messy, and I don't like to do it. You have to drill oversized holes and its difficult to keep the toggle bolts from spinning when you tighten it down.

What I do now is cut an access panel in the back of the bench seat about the size of a license plate. I then use a long hacksaw blade to cut out the foam ... in one piece if possible. Then I have access to the underside of the seat and can use regular SS bolts, washers, and nylon stop-nuts. When I'm done I put the foam back in (usually in one or two big chunks), then I cut out a piece of sheet aluminum slightly larger than the access hole and rivet it on.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 23, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> This is how I mounted my seats. You can mount directly to the bench if you don't want to add wood and carpet. The swivel is mounted to the seat. The mount makes the seats easily removeable.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/Wise-Quick-Disconnect-Boat-Seat-Mount/product/100755/85661



gillhunter,

does the mount have some sort of locking mechanism, or do you screw the swivel to it?
thanks,
jasper


----------



## gillhunter (May 23, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> > This is how I mounted my seats. You can mount directly to the bench if you don't want to add wood and carpet. The swivel is mounted to the seat. The mount makes the seats easily removeable.
> ...



Jasper, You screw the swivel to the seat base and then just push it in the mount. That tab you see in the top picture locks the seat in place. I tow with the seats in place. We are on our 2nd season with them and have had no problems.


----------



## Mojo^ (May 23, 2012)

Gillhunter, what is the spacing for the fasteners that attach the quick disconnect to the bench? Is it standard for a 7" swivel? I already have holes drilled in my front pedestal for a 7" swivel but would like to add one of these quick disconnects so that seats can be removed for winter storage.


----------



## gillhunter (May 23, 2012)

Mojo^ said:


> Gillhunter, what is the spacing for the fasteners that attach the quick disconnect to the bench? Is it standard for a 7" swivel? I already have holes drilled in my front pedestal for a 7" swivel but would like to add one of these quick disconnects so that seats can be removed for winter storage.



Mojo,
It fits a 7" swivel, but I have to measure it when I get home to see if the mount screws are the same dimension.


----------



## kfa4303 (May 23, 2012)

Hi saber2th. There are lots of different seat/bench combos you can go with, but there are a few basic rules to remember when dealing with an aluminum boat. 1.) NEVER use Pressure Treated wood on a tin boat as it will cause a galvanic reaction leading to pitting in your hull. Instead, use exterior grade, non-PT wood and seal it. 2.) You can use 2-part epoxy, fiberglass mat & resin, or several coats of Spar Urethane to seal any wood prior to paint and installation. 3.) Use stainless steel hardware throughout. Be sure to dip your hardware in some 3M 5200 for any through-hull hardware. The rest is only limited by time, budget and imagination. Good luck.


----------



## saber2th (May 23, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> This is how I mounted my seats. You can mount directly to the bench if you don't want to add wood and carpet. The swivel is mounted to the seat. The mount makes the seats easily removeable.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Boat-Seat-Swivel/product/10213344/202432
> 
> ...




Hey gillhunter,
So you just screw the mount to the bench. Did you drill small pilot holes first or did you use some SS self tapping screws. I like the idea of being able to remove the seats when needed.

thanks,

Dave


----------



## gillhunter (May 23, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Mojo^ said:
> 
> 
> > Gillhunter, what is the spacing for the fasteners that attach the quick disconnect to the bench? Is it standard for a 7" swivel? I already have holes drilled in my front pedestal for a 7" swivel but would like to add one of these quick disconnects so that seats can be removed for winter storage.
> ...


Mojo, 
The mounting holes are 5- 1/8" on center.


----------



## gillhunter (May 23, 2012)

Dave, 
I used #10 stainless steel screws. They were not self tapping, I drilled pilot holes for them.


----------



## KevinWI (May 23, 2012)

I went with the same type of bracket on recommendation from gillhunter...(I found one a bit less $$ tho $11ea.). Unlike him, I used self tapping screws. Bracket works like a champ....just make sure you have the seat exactly where you want it before screwing it down.


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 23, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> This is how I mounted my seats. You can mount directly to the bench if you don't want to add wood and carpet. The swivel is mounted to the seat. The mount makes the seats easily removeable.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Boat-Seat-Swivel/product/10213344/202432
> 
> ...




Same here.


----------



## Mojo^ (May 23, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> The mounting holes are 5- 1/8" on center.



That's close enough. Nothing a Dremel can't handle. Thanks!


----------



## MikefromSliderG5 (May 23, 2012)

I just posted a picture a customer sent me on our sliderg5.com Facebook page you might be interested in. He attached the unit that gillhunter uses to the wedge on his SliderG5. The product is called the Release-a-Seat at the local Gander Mountain by me. Just an FYI!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mojo^ (May 24, 2012)

Attwood also makes a version very similar to the Wise quick disconnect (availabe at Overton's and Gander Mountain). The base is a bit smaller and only requires a 8.5" x 9" area to mount it.


----------



## sawzall (May 26, 2012)

I have a 1447 lake raider (really 1432 by tape measure). I want to make floors between the seats and from middle seat to where it starts to turn up. Also want to do the carpet benches with plywood. 

My question is if I use plywood from lowes without treating it with anything how long would that last? Keeping it covered with a tarp and under a shed most of the time.


----------



## BassBlaster (May 26, 2012)

Another vote for the Slider G5 here. I was the lucky recipient of a gifted G5 and I cant wait to use it. The quality in the construction is outstanding. I'm gonna put the gifted one on the back of the boat but I'm about 90% positive ofter using it, I'm going to have to purchase a second one for the front!!


----------

